# Lens Profile for Sony DSC-RX100? Should I create a custom lens profile?



## Pyrogerg (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello All,

I've just started shooting with a new Sony DSC-RX100 and I'm loving it for landscapes during trail runs, when there's no way that I could carry my DSLR.  Stitching together half a dozen captures from that camera using Autopano Giga results in some really nice looking files that'll print reasonably big! My question is regarding lens profiles for that camer in Lightroom. I've found that I get much better results our of Autopano Giga if I do my raw processing in Lightroom and correct for vignetting and distortion before exporting to Autopano (using their Lightroom plugin). The trouble is, I haven't found a lens profile that I'm happy with. There are three of them available through the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader, but they all seem to over-correct for vignetting, or under-correct for distortion.

I'm rather tempted to create a custom profile, so that it'll correct for _my_ copy of the RX100. Have any of you created lens profiles for zoom lenses? Is it difficult, time consuming, or does it require additional equiptment? Also do any of you have a lens profile for the RX100 that you like?

Cheers,
Gregory


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Gregory

I've picked up a RX100 too, great little walkabout camera.  I haven't needed the lens corrections for anything serious yet though - one of the profiles seemed better than the others, with multiple targets shot.  You could try playing with the distortion and vignette amount sliders underneath the profile to reduce/increase the profiled corrections.  Lens profiles aren't that hard to create - just a bit time consuming to shoot the target at multiple zoom lengths and apertures.


----------



## Pyrogerg (Mar 7, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Gregory
> 
> I've picked up a RX100 too, great little walkabout camera.  I haven't needed the lens corrections for anything serious yet though - one of the profiles seemed better than the others, with multiple targets shot.  You could try playing with the distortion and vignette amount sliders underneath the profile to reduce/increase the profiled corrections.  Lens profiles aren't that hard to create - just a bit time consuming to shoot the target at multiple zoom lengths and apertures.



Thanks, Victoria. I'll give that a try.


----------

